

Ask HN: Best database for tree storage and traversal? - cookerware

The gist of what I&#x27;m trying to do is have a tree, traverse through every possible branch until all leaf nodes have been visited.<p>I need to also be able to modify any node along a branch. I originally thought about using MySQL but it seems really complicated. So I turn to graph databases.<p>I want a python example which does this but can&#x27;t find it in the docs for Neo4j, OrientDB, ArangoDB
======
scaramanga
files and directories

------
truncate
Did you try using any MPTT libraries for your framework/rdbms? I've found that
fairly simple to use. But of course performance should be better with NoSQL.

